# So, what's *your* favorite thing about a fat partner?



## MadLordOfMilk (Dec 7, 2012)

Everyone has their own reasons for enjoying fat and weight gain. From seeing size differences between partners to the indulgence of stuffing to just enjoying the super-soft cuddling opportunity, what's _your_ favorite aspect?

For me, though my interest in weight gain is also sexual, cuddling up against a soft belly is pretty damn high up there on the "most awesome things about fat" list :wubu: Oh, and belly rubs. Belly rubs are awesome.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 7, 2012)

agreed..belly rubs are way the hell up there..and feeding. another favorite part is thighs..whether bare or in clothes a nice, thick set of thighs might make my head explode.


----------



## ssbbwfan1983 (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, it's being able to go out to dinner with someone who doesn't whine about their weight and only orders a salad...THAT THEY WON"T EVEN EAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly, I don't even know. I guess overall it's just the look and feel of a fat body vs. a thin one. I find fat comforting, but it's more than just a cuddly teddy bear thing. Just looking at fat, touching it (hell yes belly rubs) is probably the most erotic thing I can imagine.

It sounds weird, but sometimes I think of a fat body like a canvas. There are stretch marks, and cellulite, and folds and ripples that you wouldn't find on a perfectly thin form. It's evolving, it has character, and it's beautiful. Every stretch mark tells a story, lol. Look at a group of fat men or women and compare them to a group of Abercrombie and Fitch models: The distribution of fat, the way each person carries their weight...it leads to all different types of beauty. Once you've seen one set of abs, you've seen them all. 

I don't often think about it because my attraction just feels so natural...but I tried my best to explain.


----------



## bbwfairygirl (Dec 11, 2012)

It is a sexual and sensual thing for me as well. Not necessarily overtly as in the "I have to get off now" aspect. But infinitely arousing. 

If I had to stick to one favorite, it would be bellies. I love bellies. Cuddling up to a fat belly is heaven. Good place to put feet too. Thankfully I have a couple of girlfriends who I can get my cuddle time in and are ok with being fondled since most of my guy friends are too skinny for my tastes . I love squeezing, touching, caressing, etc. And the more comfortable I am with someone, the more "touchy/feely" I am as well. 

Other awesome favorite things. Cause you can't just have one! 

I also love watching someone eat. More so if it's someone who truly is enjoying what they eat. Not just the "let me see how much I can stuff myself with" which is fun but the pleasure they derive in the flavors, textures and smells. The whole experience can be so erotic. I like cooking for someone and definitely offering seconds or thirds. 

I would also agree with KawaiiFFA's comments about fat being a canvas. It's so very tactile for me as well as the comforting aspect. 

I also find it to be erotic in the sense of self and sexuality too, we carry ourselves in our belly. Indulging one's self and sexuality...as in acceptance of, enjoyment of, pleasure in, etc. Granted many probably do not see it that way nor live it that way either with regard to gaining. And I know some stuff/binge/etc. to hide themselves away...but for those comfortable in who they are, what they want, etc. I enjoy that. 

It's still so new for me, being open and out about what I desire and want, so it's been interesting to put to words how I feel, what I enjoy, etc.


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 11, 2012)

impossible to pick one thing.
a body that says i wanted it so i had it
a belly that says hell yeah im fat so what?
moob cleavage
hugging a big belly
love handles 
the contrast with me because im skinny
something to hold, grab, squeeze
more to kiss
someone who doesn't look like a clone!
big juicy thighs...

but yes for me too it's just in my nature to feel this way.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 11, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> impossible to pick one thing.
> a body that says i wanted it so i had it
> a belly that says hell yeah im fat so what?
> moob cleavage
> ...



I agree with all of these points.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 12, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> Honestly, I don't even know. I guess overall it's just the look and feel of a fat body vs. a thin one. I find fat comforting, but it's more than just a cuddly teddy bear thing. Just looking at fat, touching it (hell yes belly rubs) is probably the most erotic thing I can imagine.
> 
> It sounds weird, but sometimes I think of a fat body like a canvas. There are stretch marks, and cellulite, and folds and ripples that you wouldn't find on a perfectly thin form. It's evolving, it has character, and it's beautiful. Every stretch mark tells a story, lol. Look at a group of fat men or women and compare them to a group of Abercrombie and Fitch models: The distribution of fat, the way each person carries their weight...it leads to all different types of beauty. Once you've seen one set of abs, you've seen them all.
> 
> I don't often think about it because my attraction just feels so natural...but I tried my best to explain.



This was beautifully said!


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 12, 2012)

When I first met my wife, I'd openly been an FA for some time. . When I first laid eyes on her, I knew she was special. . At that time (26 years ago now) she was a bbw, but had everything a man like myself could ask for. . Incredible eyes, beautiful smile, witty, and amazingly well proportioned. . There wasn't anything about her I didn't like . . 

As time passed and she blossomed into an incredible SSBBW, I was drawn to every part of her, but I have to admit a particular passion for her belly. . It had grown quite large, and round, but not flabby, it was jiggly but not overly so. . I tended to obsess a bit with her belly, and would gently touch, squeeze, and fondle it. I also liked to nuzzle her belly and would nibble and kiss her all over. I noticed she would sometimes flinch as I nuzzled and kissed the lower part of her belly apron. . (She was sometimes sensitive about her size around others, but in the privacy of our bedroom she rarely was) She and I were pillow talking one night, and I was trying to reassure her of how much I adored her body and especially her belly. . She snuggled up to me and said, It's not that, my lower belly is just soo sensitive, your mustache tickling me is almost more sensation than I can handle! 

So I'll have to say I found in her case her belly to be my most favorite part. But as she told someone, "the only things on me that are small are my hands and feet". . Her feet and hands never changed over the years. . She still wore a size 5 ring and size 7 shoes. .


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 12, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> This was beautifully said!



Thank you. :wubu:

I guess I can be articulate when I really try. xD


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 12, 2012)

My favorite thing on the physical side? Really just that she's fat. That's always fascinated me, drawn me, and filled my life with happiness.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2012)

Anything and everything.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 15, 2012)

softness
roundness
big bottoms
bulging round legs
that good feeling when you hug her


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2012)

They don't give me crap about eating- and I can usually get them to eat with me


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 15, 2012)

a quick wit and a warm smile


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 15, 2012)

Hehe always great things about big guys, firstly if they're big and tall I just find that hella attactive... they are usually super cuddly, and usually have a nice big appetite (like me LOL) also it's nice to know that if they are bigger I won't break them as easily.  lmao just more comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## lcc42 (May 29, 2014)

My favorite thing about having a fat wife is watching her undress and exposing her huge belly and fat hips and going around the house in her underwear when we're alone is a big turn on.


----------



## myownway (Jun 1, 2014)

The feeling of a soft, plump body, first and foremost. And secondly the sight of all these feminine curves that are much larger than on an average woman.


----------



## Orso (Jun 2, 2014)

myownway said:


> The feeling of a soft, plump body, first and foremost. And secondly the sight of all these feminine curves that are much larger than on an average woman.



Yes, exactly what I feel. Plus the warmth of such a soft, sexy body, meant to be fondled, caresssed and kissed all over.

A BBW's body to me is almost like a quiet, alluring sea and, as the Italian poet Leopardi put it speaking of a totally unrelated thing, _il naufragar m'è dolce in questo mare_, sweet to me is foundering in such sea.


----------



## BigFA (Jun 2, 2014)

I am in total agreement with KawaiiFFA and BBWFairyGirl. Wonderful explanations and as a BHM and lifelong FA, your comments are so affirming to read. I also feel the same way about beautiful fat women, be they BBW's or SSBBW's. Fat is so sensual and sexy and the belly is the center of it all. I love being at events where almost everyone is fat, male and female. Their protruding bellies and rolls of sensuous fat proclaiming they enjoy overindulging in food and drink and all that the world has to offer. It is all so erotic.:wubu:


----------



## fuelingfire (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, to start with, everything! ~ Almost Famous


----------



## jakemcduck (Nov 5, 2014)

Her comfortable softness. The smoosh factor.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Nov 10, 2014)

There's so much about to love for me! Just to see a beautiful fat woman that is confident and gives one a warm smile, then her beautiful fat and wiggly body that pushes my heart rate, her moves and the own moves of her fat, just seeing all of that is such an arousing pleasure to me! And when I can feel it, with my arms around her and feel all that beauty very close, it's like heaven! 

Not to forget about when a girl dares to eat, no excuses, no worries, no shyness. When she asks me to get her something to eat, when there is a situation of trust and reliance, that she knows that she don't have to be shy. Maybe there's a little secret when we shop for her favourite foods and we just smile at each other knowing what to pick up. 

And of course to fell all of her beauty and sexiness while we do it, all that soft and very arousing rolls and that mass of attractiveness i love to feel and kiss and cuddle, that makes me even more aroused while doing it. To play with and feel all of that sexiness, to experience the explosion of lust with such a wonderful big body of a beautiful girl, that's nameless and inexpressible at once! Maybe increased by a little feeding within. 

It just amazes me!


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Nov 12, 2014)

Ive always had it bad for very fat women. How do I love them, let me count the ways. I love the voluptuousness and the fullness. I love how the curves on a big, beautiful womans body are so much more pronounced. I love the jiggle and sway as a fat woman walks and moves. When I see a woman so big that her ample thighs cause her to waddle slightly, my hearts skips a beat and I lose the ability to breathe, think, or speak. I love resting my head on her pillow like upper arms. No pronounced, toned biceps for me, thank you very much. Ill take a lady with well rounded upper arms, so massive that they resemble angel wings. I love the way they, too, sway back and forth when her arms swing to and fro. I also love the way a fat girls huge breasts hang out past her enormous belly. When a woman sits and her massive tummy hangs so low, it makes her incapable of crossing her legs in what is, supposedly, deemed a ladylike position, it takes all the effort I have within me to keep from sidling up to her and putting my arms around her, squeezing her soft, spherical shape. I love how a very fat womans belly, while she lays on her side, forms the perfect pillow, upon which I can rest my head and sleep for hours. The body heat that emanates from the body of a fat lady, especially in the cold of winter is so comforting. I can rest my cold hands within the folds of mountainous flesh, and feel the warmth. When a fat womans hips and ass bounce up and down as she walks, I have to keep myself from staring. Its a bit like staring at the sun, it seems. Pear shaped women, I mean truly pear shaped women, whose ample posteriors protrude so prominently are absolutely mesmerizing. While the phrase junk in the trunk is just so cliched, played out, and overused, its so right on when describing the desire I feel to have a woman with an enormous butt plop right down in my lap, have a seat, and nearly cripple me with both joy and helplessness at the same time. I also love the decadence an obese woman can display as she enjoys an overabundance of food. The reckless abandon with which she stuffs herself silly can make me rock hard. I especially love being with a woman who, with no regard for what other people think about her, will go into a restaurant and gorge herself to her heart and stomachs content. After which, while her stomach feels so tight from being full, I gently massage and rub her tummy. When she sits back after a large meal with a big dessert afterward of course, and smiles as I caress her full belly, seeing the absolute satisfaction in her eyes as they glaze over and she begins to pant. I particularly love it when a woman whose own desire is to grow her body, making herself much fatter than she already is, continually and consistently stuffing herself with large meals like steak, mashed potatoes, pasta, snacks, and other fattening goodies. I love the taboo nature of it, considering the betrayal of societal norms that say, Thou shalt diet thyself into oblivion and complete unhappiness! I love the gluttony. I love it when she, metaphorically, sticks up two middle fingers, and yells Fuck You!! to a culture that scorns fat women, eschews largesse, and views stick thin women as the ideal. That naughtiness is a giant turn on. As far as sex goes, there is nothing better than being underneath a woman a few hundred lbs heavier than me, almost fighting for air, as she rides me. The smallness I feel in such a situation is what I crave. I feel safe and protected underneath her. My hands explore her massive girth, as her huge belly rests upon my chest. She leans forward, momentarily, and I feel as if shell crush me, and she eases back, smiling back at me, knowingly. When she straddles me from above, I notice that shes two to three times as wide as I am, seeing as how lean and thin I am. My hands continue to wander, my arms unable to reach all the way around her torso, as she is Just. That. Fat.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 14, 2014)

I like being fatter, and now that I'm with a fat partner, I don't feel as awkward about eating together. That is maybe not the number one thing, but there is a degree of comfort in being fat together with someone rather than being the fat one in the relationship, that I wasn't expecting to happen.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 14, 2014)

Happenstance said:


> I like being fatter, and now that I'm with a fat partner, I don't feel as awkward about eating together. That is maybe not the number one thing, but there is a degree of comfort in being fat together with someone rather than being the fat one in the relationship, that I wasn't expecting to happen.



I so get this! My ex and I still hang out, and even though he is a skinny minny, he has the same type of eating habits that I do, lol so I don't feel so awkward eating around him. It's a different comfort level eating with people who are fat like you but on the same level if they eat the same about or the same way it's also less awkward lol.


----------



## OLD-LOVE (Nov 22, 2014)

Nate b took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## Jah (Nov 24, 2014)

I've always been obsessed with rolls. That generally is my favourite part although there are many other things I like about someone fat. I also like that BHMs seem to have a very cuddly look to them, like they are good to snuggle up to.


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Dec 21, 2014)

Cuddles and belly rubs! They will always be my favorite things.


----------



## Niteprince (Dec 22, 2014)

I love everything about my partner. Huge belly, the rolls on her legs, the big butt. thick legs, ect. Not picky on my SSBBW partner. All of here are beautiful


----------



## bmwm2001 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have been in love with fat girls since my puberty at the age of 10. Up until last year i had only really enjoyed it on the level of weight gain, how it looks on people, how it moves and grows.
But i realised that what i was enjoying the most was making my partner happy. She has a love affair or food, she loves being cared for and pamperd ans rubbed and kissed and held and me giving her the food she loves and worshiping her and seeing her chubby face light up and smile a beautiful honest smile. And then she gets the exact same back from how happy that is making me.

I leave a bag of cookies in her bag for her to discover at work and make her day. I take her shopping to buy bigger clothes and treat her every time, and buy almost all of the takeouts (always her choice) and watch herself fill herself so full that afterwards that she lays back and have ber belly pop out and get a smooth and slick rub all over as she puurs and giggles when i kiss it all over.

Making the people you care about happy will make you happy anyway, but as an FA, that happens on a physical level too! 
The bigger we both get, the closer we get! 

Daniel x


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Dat bellay.


----------



## irvingohare (Jan 29, 2015)

Aside from big sexy roundness that's a big turn-on, the feel of the softness in my arms or pressed up against me is my favorite thing about my fat gf.


----------

